# české vysílání



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem. Já bych strášně potřebovala zlepšovat svou češtinu. A bohužel nemám nikoho s kým mluvit. Nevíte jestli se můžou najít v internetu nějaké filmy, nebo televizní filmy, abych aspon mohla poslouchat obyčejnou, každodennou češtinu? Vím, o internetových vysilaních české televize, ale tam se spíš mluví o zvláštních temách, skoro nikdy o každodennou životu. 
Děkuju,
Laura


----------



## Jana337

> Já bych strašně potřebovala zlepšovat svou češtinu. A bohužel nemám nikoho s kým mluvit (nebo: nemám nikoho, s kým bych mohla mluvit). Nevíte, jestli (spisovněji: zda) se můžou dají najít v (já říkám na, ale hodně lidí používá v) internetu nějaké filmy, nebo televizní filmy, abych aspoň mohla poslouchat obyčejnou, každodenní češtinu? Vím (bez čárky) o internetových vysílaních České televize (nebo českých televizích), ale tam se spíš mluví o zvláštních temách tématech, skoro nikdy o každodenním životu.


Vanda se loni ptala po rádiích - klik.
O televizním vysílání víš, ale stejně sem dám link, kdyby to zajímalo ještě někoho jiného.

Bohužel nevím, kde by se daly sehnat filmy na internetu. Hodně rádií používá obecnou češtinu, tak možná prozatím...

Jana


----------



## werrr

Nevím, jestli to Laura pochopila, tak ještě zdůrazňuji, že ČT kromě živého vysílání poskytuje i archiv mnoha pořadů. V něm se dají najít i méně vážné věci, například talkshow Uvolněte se, prosím. A je tam i pořad přímo o češtině - O češtině.

Archiv pořadů má na internetu i TV Nova.

Na internetu vysílá také hudební stanice TV Óčko, ale je spíše pro mladé.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc. Kdybyste věděli o něčem víc, prosím vás, dejte vědět.
Čau


----------

